# Andro 1 rx & Super DMZ Together!



## diegozuniga (Dec 2, 2010)

Im 18 yrs old 201 pnds height 5'10 13% bodyfat, i first did a cycle of 3 bottles of andro at 183 pounds and it helped me lean out a little bit and lost some fat and gained some muscle mass after the 3 weeks i was weighing 191 pounds proper diet after i was done with that cycle i did anabolic matrix for PCT about 3 weeks gave it a week off after my pct and after that i hopped on another cycle of super dmz and andro together, super dmz i was doing 20mg a day with 6 pills a day of andro for about 4 weeks the whole dmz bottle and 3 andro bottles that today was my last day and i went from 191 pnds to 201 pnds i dried out alot i blew up in 4 weeks cardio every morning for 5 or 4 days at 5:30am for 35 mins and lift 5 days for 2 hrs and a half in the afternoon my squats shoulder press bench press and all of it went amazingly crazy up its a great product worth the try and it really works i had a good hardcore routine wit my partner i had a good protein intake and good diet and gained 10 pounds and i was wondering is ill get any gyno because i did both of them together and if i will need to buy any anti estrogen product?


----------



## Frank7919 (Dec 2, 2010)

What's up fellas nd Diego, listen this guy got amazing progress with these two supplements, I know this cause he's my workout partner, This guy looks like he did injectables, to stack these two supplements and get these kinda results is amazing, well I thought so atleast, so much so that I'm doin the same stack, I've seen people do injectables and get less results, over all two great products.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

1-Andro Rx + Super-DMZ Rx + Anabolic-Matrix Rx + E-Control Rx is an awesome stack!


----------



## flash89912 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm....people actually taking Super-DMZ without an anti estrogen in PCT? I figured that's asking for gyno...seeing how dymeth suppresses you so bad it did me at least. Hmm then again I did 30mg....


----------



## Frank7919 (Dec 3, 2010)

So the reason of the post was to be asking about the estrogen, so deffenalty use an estrogen blocker for pct right? Any info on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## diegozuniga (Dec 3, 2010)

I appreciate your answers these products stacked up gave me gpod results more answers about the subject i'lll appreciate them!


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 3, 2010)

this is a peculiar thread....


----------



## ATyler (Dec 3, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> So the reason of the post was to be asking about the estrogen, so deffenalty use an estrogen blocker for pct right? Any info on the subject would be appreciated.


 
Yes


----------



## Frank7919 (Dec 4, 2010)

ATyler said:


> Yes



Thank you


----------

